# Only 9.5+/10s in this thread



## minimal (May 28, 2011)




----------



## babyhulk (May 28, 2011)

Lawd!!!


----------



## minimal (May 28, 2011)




----------



## GMC1 (May 28, 2011)

My God, Man.....they are all gorgeous


----------



## IronAddict (May 28, 2011)

yup


----------



## Gena Marie (May 28, 2011)

total hotties, nice


----------



## minimal (May 28, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (May 28, 2011)

IDK who that chick is with the javelin and being interviewed on the bleachers, but she threw that javelin and it pierced my heart ala, Cupid!

I just love me some female jocks, we can get all sweaty together.


----------



## minimal (May 28, 2011)

^ you like?


----------



## minimal (May 28, 2011)

i wish her javelin was my penis


----------



## IronAddict (May 28, 2011)

minimal said:


> ^ you like?



Oh, yeah. I likey whole bunches!


----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dfo (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Crono1000 (May 28, 2011)

this thread started high and is going downhill


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 28, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> this thread started high and is going downhill


Ya ugly people think 7's are 9.5's sometimes.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 28, 2011)

good save


----------



## GMC1 (May 28, 2011)




----------



## cg89 (May 28, 2011)

WIN!


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 28, 2011)

Asians are always moar fun ^^^^


----------



## minimal (May 29, 2011)




----------



## minimal (May 29, 2011)

cg89 said:


> WIN!




damn! would wife / 10


----------



## GMO (May 29, 2011)

I think I have fallen in love with this thread...


----------



## adrien (May 29, 2011)

GMO said:


> I think I have fallen in love with this thread...



i couldn't agree anymore!!


----------



## dworld (May 29, 2011)

this is a beauty....


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 29, 2011)

dfo said:


>


 

I have a bigger chest than this chick....wtf??  Total whore....u can just tell


----------



## adrien (May 29, 2011)

lmao!!!!


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I have a bigger chest than this chick....wtf??  Total whore....u can just tell



Small tits are good too. They don't always have to be full of silicon. They never used to be.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 29, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I have a bigger chest than this chick....wtf??  Total whore....u can just tell


Of course you can tell, all girls are whores, why would this one be any different?


----------



## cg89 (May 29, 2011)

i saved this thread and i will again!


----------



## minimal (May 29, 2011)

^ that must be one hell of a book


----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

minimal said:


> ^ that must be one hell of a book


----------



## SFW (May 29, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (May 29, 2011)

^^^^Was only a matter of time before somebody







...in this thread


----------



## adrien (May 30, 2011)

cg89 said:


> i saved this thread and i will again!



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## cg89 (May 30, 2011)

and AGAIN!




every day ill post a new one.


----------



## minimal (May 31, 2011)

my turn!


----------



## NJRiot (May 31, 2011)

speaking of 10 ... thats how many times id fuck them all


----------



## minimal (May 31, 2011)




----------



## minimal (May 31, 2011)




----------



## IronAddict (May 31, 2011)

SFW said:


>



Oh, man, she's hot!

She must be on that, "Pain" diet all the models practice these days...

Champagne and Cocaine!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 31, 2011)

cg89 said:


> i saved this thread and i will again!



this one is a full on video

brunette testing her orgasm - Erotic sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## XYZ (May 31, 2011)

minimal said:


>


 

EPIC FAIL, none of them are nude.


----------



## oufinny (May 31, 2011)

This thread is full of so much win it is ridiculous.  Now get rid of that nasty as thin chick and the blonde flat whore as well, just drop her off at my place and I will deal with it.


----------



## minimal (May 31, 2011)

CT said:


> EPIC FAIL, none of them are nude.


----------



## adrien (May 31, 2011)

cg89 said:


> and AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing...cant wait to check this thread everyday now


----------



## cg89 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Jun 1, 2011)

minimal said:


>


 




the chic in the second pic...wow !!!  super hot !!


----------



## bmw (Jun 1, 2011)

a lot of 7's snuck up in here!


----------



## cg89 (Jun 1, 2011)

SAVED!


----------



## bmw (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Jun 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


>



That is some fine jail bait right there!


----------



## jagbender (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## adrien (Jun 2, 2011)

jagbender said:


>



9.6


----------



## cg89 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jun 2, 2011)

dfo said:


>



She has a hold of my Woodie


----------



## bmw (Jun 2, 2011)

I bet that bitch has her own woodie tucked under them crossed legs!


now that would be hot!


----------



## minimal (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## adrien (Jun 3, 2011)

now we are talking!!!!


----------



## cg89 (Jun 3, 2011)

new rule..nude bitches only in this thread gogoooggogog and ONLY 9.5+


----------



## Hell (Jun 3, 2011)

minimal said:


>



Oh my JESUS FUCK!!!!!


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 3, 2011)

*10*

all 10's


----------



## cg89 (Jun 3, 2011)

but none are nude so it drops them to 8's


----------



## minimal (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## minimal (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## oufinny (Jun 8, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> all 10's



She is an 11!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 8, 2011)

cg89 said:


> but none are nude so it drops them to 8's



The difference between a 7 and a 10 is that you haven't fucked the ten yet.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> The difference between a 7 and a 10 is that you haven't fucked the ten yet.


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> The difference between a 7 and a 10 is that you haven't fucked the ten yet.



I never fucked a ten, but one night, I fucked five twos - George Carlin


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 8, 2011)

dfo said:


>



serios? more like a 5.5!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 8, 2011)

cg89 said:


> SAVED!



That bitch bleaches her nipples.


----------



## minimal (Jun 8, 2011)

why would one bleach their nipples


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 8, 2011)

*I got some nudes also...*



cg89 said:


> but none are nude so it drops them to 8's


----------

